# Search word statistics



## bgreaterthan (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi all,

Is there a way one can find out what the most common search words used on google, yahoo, etc.? I feel like this information would help me find the right niche market?? Who wouldn't want to know what people are searching for? 

I have GoDaddy's traffic blazer - does that perform this function?

Thanks! Kelly


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

bgreaterthan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is there a way one can find out what the most common search words used on google, yahoo, etc.? I feel like this information would help me find the right niche market?? Who wouldn't want to know what people are searching for?
> 
> ...


There are a few tools like this, like wordtracker.com. If you search for keyword tracker or keyword trends in Google, you'll find a few similar tools.

There's also the overture tool which allows you to see how many times a particular keyword was searched for on yahoo. Keyword Selector Tool

I think this does something similar: Free Keyword Suggestion Tool from Wordtracker


----------



## Mymil (Nov 23, 2006)

I believe that when setting up a Google AdWords campaign you can see some information about how frequently a certain phrase gets searched.


----------



## bgreaterthan (Jul 15, 2007)

Thank you so much, Joe and Rodney. This helps tremendously!


----------

